# How much does your Golden weigh?



## AquaClaraCanines

Zander is 75 pounds- top of the standard, typical show looking male

Keira is 50 or so... at 12 months


----------



## Maggies mom

Cruiser is 75(9 months), Maggie is 60(2years), Hootie is 58(2 1/2) and Abbie is 57(18 months)


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad

Miles is 115 pounds, 2 years old, and solid muscle. 
Alot of people around here are breeding all Retrievers larger so that they handle the muddy duck hunting areas better. Many will argue that doing so ir ruining the breed, I tend to think that it is just enabling to do what they were bred for a little better.
On the flip side, some are also breeding them smaller so they fit in the boat better, but they are a much smaller group.
Miles & I do not hunt, but I love my big ole boy!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Finn has a field-type body, but blonde coat rather than red. He weighs 63.5 pounds and not too thin.


----------



## HovawartMom

Priska weighs 63pds for 23inches so she fits right into the standard for a female!.


----------



## Kzwicker

Murphy is probably about 60lbs. now, and he will be 7 months on the 10th


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Carson is 65lbs these days. I expect him to put on a little weight after his Neuter next monday....but we'll see how much.


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom

Denali always weighs in at about 75. He's really tall and lanky.

Gretzky is much shorter and stockier and he weighs around 65. His weight seems to fluctuate more than Denali's, and he's definitely a little chunky.


----------



## Jen

Cooper is 9 momths old and weighs over 80 pounds. We don't have a scale in the house but the last time he was at my parents we weighed him and he was 77 pounds. That was almost 2 months ago. He doesn't look that big to me though...


----------



## monomer

Sidney's weight fluctuates somewhere between 84-89 lbs depending upon the time of year... obviously the high is his 'winter' weight.

Sophie is still a puppy @ 9-months and weighs about 63 lbs (so that's what I checked), however I guestimate her 'final' adult weight to be somewhere around 70-80 lbs range in about a year or so from now.


----------



## ILoveAMonster

Monster was 65 at last vet visit..he's skinny though. Hopefully, once he completely fills out he'll be at about 75 lbs.


----------



## Charlie06

Charlie is about 60 lbs at 16 mths. It's hard to get his exact weight cause he freaks out on the scale.


----------



## Jersey's Mom

Last I weighed Jersey he was 63 lbs. Around this time last year he was 65, but lost about 8 lbs on me during the summer between increased activity and the excitement of his mother going into heat (that was a trying couple of weeks!). It was odd how once I noticed he had lost the weight I couldn't help but see it. I kept worrying people would accuse me of starving my dog! (no, he wasn't THAT bad, but it was very noticable to me). He looks very good now, and I'm hoping to keep him at 63-65 lbs from now on.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## SolidGold

My Murphy is 2 years old and 95 pounds. He is taller than the 'standard' too.


----------



## JimS

Mr Chase thinks he's a Toller. At a year old, he weighs in at just shy of fifty pounds.


----------



## Merlins mom

Merlin was 60 pounds at 8.5 months. He's a lean boy!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Griff was 67 lbs at 15 months and he is thin (Mom pet him and said "what is that on his side?" :uhoh:- "Ribs Mom! He's on the thin side.")
He may pop over the 70 lb. mark once he fills out completely.


----------



## DanielleH

Shy is 78lbs at 23.5 months and London is 62lbs at 12months.

PS: Why is there a green square under my # of posts? Has it always been there and I didn't notice?


----------



## norabrown

Samson....9 months old.......57 lbs.

Delilah.....4 months old......32 lbs.


----------



## Golden_girl

My Hercules is bigger than many of the other goldens we meet when walking around the neighborhood. Living in Australia we use Kilos and he weighs about 40kg.


----------



## HoldensMom

Holden was 78 at last weigh in, but that was months and months ago. At Christmas my aunt the vet told me he felt a little chunky so i've got him on canidae silver instead of all stages, and i'm feeding 3 times a day instead of 2. And of course more exercise.

His dad was 75, so I guess that's what we should shoot for, if not lower.

Question: Is there a way to train a dogs' body, as in building muscle and cutting fat like you can humans or is it more of a genetics-what they get is what they got thing?


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Gage is nice and lean at 65 pounds.


----------



## baileygrinch

*Molly Sue at 5 months...*

We had to go to the vet to have her weighed to check on heartworm med and frontline plus dosages.. 44.5 lbs @ 5 months. So she's still got some growing to do.


----------



## hgatesy

Parker will be three in May and weighs 72lbs. Camden is 9 months and weighs 60lbs.


----------



## Sienna's Mom

Sienna was 71.8 pounds on 12/14 (when she ate her tag!) at about 10 months. She will be one year old on February 8th!!

Her Mom was 65 pounds and her Dad was 95. When we met Sienna's sister she was 61 pounds and quite a bit thinner.


----------



## kjoyce

*Mojo*

My Golden is 10 months and is already 100 pounds Any idea how much more i can expect him to grow


----------



## jac

Dylan is 16 months and 72lbs


----------



## spruce

My 2 are in the 60-70 lb category, so that section in poll is actually a little higher since I could only "enter" once. 

Last week at vet: Bridger-67; Obi-67.4


----------



## olik

Honey is 51-52lb.after dinner.LOL


----------



## Golden Leo

Golden_girl said:


> My Hercules is bigger than many of the other goldens we meet when walking around the neighborhood. Living in Australia we use Kilos and he weighs about 40kg.


Don't worry all goldens I know weight about 40 kilos, my Leo is 40, my baby boy who is 9 months is 37 ( he's actually very thin), his father is 44, his grandgrandfather is 42..... Only my girl is 31  ( I live in Europe)


----------



## KodyBear

Kody is 7 months and weighs 72 pds...just took him to the vet today.


----------



## Muddypaws

Darby is 2.5 yrs old and weighs 92 lbs. He was 88 at one time but ws very skinny. He is pretty active and soaking wet he is lean. He is definitely oversized.

Kirby is 1.5 yrs old and weighs 65 lbs. She is long and lean, I think she is meets the breed standard for size. She is very active and has good muscle mass.


----------



## Maxs Mom

Maxine is probably around 70 lbs (hopefully a bit under that) When she was in her prime and carrying good muscle tone, she was probably over 80. She is in good weight but at 12 her muscles are not what they used to be. In fact just last night I was petting her tail and realized how hard and bony it is under all the fluff. When she was clipped for her last surgery a couple years back her butt looked like a plucked chicken. Poor Max.

Teddi we try not to let go over 60 pounds. She is on the skinny side of normal. She looks good though. I have to laugh, EVERYONE thinks she is small. She has a petite appearance and being thin probably encourages that but she stands a solid 24" tall. I had her measured for AKC agility and her card will have that height. She is taller than Miss Max, not by much but she is taller. She just has such a sweet baby face I guess. Suckers me everytime.


----------



## asiacat

maddison is a year old and she weighs 78 pounds....a big girl not fat just big for a female....her paws are really big and they always have been....i rarely give her treats and she eats 2 cups of innova a day so i am not sure why she is so big......


----------



## wabmorgan

At one point my belated Jean-luc was 105 at one point... but he was some what overweight at that weight. 

Junior weighs in @ 95 lbs and is now 17 months old. Junior is not over weight... he's just a BIG BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dog

Amber was 35Kgs / 77Lb last year. 
Now she is down to a healthy 32Kgs / 70.4Lb (if she goes over the vet's advice is to reduce her food).

She is fed twice a day 7am and 4pm. And has half an apple at 12pm and 8pm.


----------



## tmg

Kito is almost 6 and a half months. She weighed in this morning at 19.6kg (I think that is about 43 pounds). 

She seems to have had a slight pause in her growth (she has been growing about half a kilo a week, but in the past 10 days she has remained stable at 19.6 kg - this might be because of her spay operation which was 10 days ago at which the vet recommended that I reduce her food intake by about 20 percent). 

Has it happened to anyone else that their dog stopped growing after a spay operation (or that they were told to reduce the amount of food she gets?)?


----------



## amy22

Misty is 16 months and weighs 64lbs I think shes on the small side..


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Riley weighed in at 82 pounds about two months ago. He'll be two years old in July. He's not overweight - just a big dog.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

80 lbs last week at the E-Vet visit....


----------



## tobelevski

too **** much when they stand on your cold wet feet at the beach!!!!!


----------



## rictic

got weighed yesterday at vets. 38 1/2 lbs @ 16 weeks dead.


----------



## marieb

Maddie is 15 months old and 60 lbs. I thought she was getting chubby over the winter but once she shed she looked fine ... I think she just filled out a bit. I think she looks perfect, I don't want her to get heavier than this!


----------



## whitedove

Storm is 11 weeks and a week ago weighed 14lb


----------



## Bogart'sMom

Bogart was weight in 3 weeks ago. He was 71 Lbs at 24 inches. He is nicely filled out since he was 3 years old. He is 4 years old right now.


----------



## jsansale

Guinness is seven months old and 70 pounds. Our vet thinks he will be 100 pounds. He lean and tall.


----------



## Charlie_2212

*Weight*

I have Golden 2 males.

Symbah is 6 and weighs 56lb. 
Saturn is 3 and weighs 58lb.


----------



## Champ

Champ is 7 years old and is about 85 pounds or so....trying to get him to lose some of it. He is one of the bigger boned goldens, but still has some extra pounds. It's tough since he's not as active as he used to be. He's never been too fond of fetch either.


----------



## Bell

Bell weighs 66 lbs,but he's 14 months old,so i expect him to put on some weight as he matures He's 22.8 inches tall.The vet said he would be around 70-71 lbs and 23 inches.


----------



## Hunters mommy

Hunter is 10 years old - weights 92 lbs - very coffee table shape.
But he has always been big, doesnt seem to hold him back!


----------



## kjoyce

Mojo is now 18 months weighing in at 110 pounds but doesnt have an ounce of fat on him he is just a big boy


----------



## Emma&Tilly

Tilly is nearly 6 years old and weights 34kg...not sure what that is in pounds.


----------



## Emma&Tilly

Just converted...works out about 75lb


----------



## capa

A year ago, Axel weighed 88 lb. He is an outdoor and sports loving dog with a muscled body and an athlete's heartrate. Now that he added constant swimming to his regular sports he put on an extra 5 lb. He is about to turn 5 years old.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Casey at almost 9 years is 73 pounds, and we are trying to adjust his thyroid meds to bring this back down to under 70 - his best weight is around 68.

Faelan at 27 months is 65 pounds (male)
Towhee at 22 months is 53 pounds (female)

I expect both Faelan and Towhee will gain a few more pounds as they muscle out.

All 3 are fed raw and are active to very active


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

Gilmour is around 68 @ just over a year old, and Milo is an excessive 75 pounds or so @ 10 months. He was like that when I got him and we're working on it


----------



## Karlysmom

Karly is just over 8 months and weighs 53 pounds. When I look at her I don't see where the 53 pounds are!


----------



## Ranger

I got Ranger when he was approx 9 months and he was too skinny at 66 lbs. You couldn't see his ribs because of the long hair, but you could easily feel them and the spaces between. He was 72 lbs in the summer/fall and was in great shape. Running 3 miles a day with me plus 2 hour walks a day. Now he's at 75 lbs and is getting a little plump. He's not overweight, but he's not the lean body type he should be. Gotta start running again!


----------

